
Programming Windows 6th Edition - johndcook
http://www.charlespetzold.com/blog/2012/02/Programming-Windows-6th-Edition.html
======
tomjen3
Am I the only one who thinks it is sad that he is writing a book about
programming with C# and XAML? I mean those are great technologies to work
with, but his expertise is on C++ and native apps. And we need more native
apps, not less.

~~~
powertower
> Am I the only one who thinks it is sad ...

I think it's fantastic.

> And we need more native apps, not less.

Do you mean "managed apps"?

In that case, you're either talking about special case apps that require low
level access or low level management (ex: for performance reasons), drivers,
special libraries, or might just be holding on to the past.

.NET, C#, and XAML are the highest legitimate programming abstraction layer in
Windows and _are_ the way most Windows apps are made these days.

The unerlining management system (and OS) is written in C/C++ and exposes the
win32 API. That's always there.

Rarely does anyone make C or unmanaged C++ apps calling the win32 api when you
can have .NET Framework and CLR do that for you.

------
malkia
Another good book for Windows is "Windows Internals" from Mark Russinovich and
David A Solomon (SysInternals folks).

It's not for writing applications, but rather understanding how Windows works
(The Cache Manager section for example)

------
cylo
Seems this is being published later this year.

Can anyone point to any good resources for a mostly Unix-based programmer
getting up to speed with all the new technology coming in Windows 8 that are
available now?

~~~
diego_moita
AFAIK there isn't a book on Metro, the new interface in Windows 8. Your best
source is the documentation with the SDK.

On WPF (the latest on .Net UI) I'd recommend Matthew MacDonald's "Pro WPF in
C# 2010: Windows Presentation Foundation in .NET 4".

On Win32 programming (the native code API to Windows) the best source is
Petzold himself. It is the Windows equivalent of W. Richard Stevens books for
Unix.

------
krambs
5 and C# are currently propping up my monitors. Guess I can get a third
monitor now. ( _Kidding_ \- love Petzold.)

------
truncate
So that means no up to date book on Win32 API even now? I'm not into Windows
programming, but from what I know Petzold is the only book that people usually
follow for learning Win32 programming.

